# Can the firmware on the GDEMU 5.15b clone be updated?



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 7, 2019)

Some people online have noted that the crystal and chip from the previous clone iterations have been updated to match that of the original GDEMU in the 5.15b revision and believe that it should support firmware updates because of the matching hardware. Does anyone have any inputs/speculations on this? Can it be tested though using a downgraded firmware in order to check for compatibility with other firmwares?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2019)

atlboyz_247 said:


> Some people online have noted that the crystal and chip from the previous clone iterations have been updated to match that of the original GDEMU in the 5.15b revision and believe that it should support firmware updates because of the matching hardware. Does anyone have any inputs/speculations on this? Can it be tested though using a downgraded firmware in order to check for compatibility with other firmwares?



Hello.

Please DON´T do it.
Your Clone is no longer working when you try this.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 7, 2019)

Isn't it a moot point since there's no new firmware anyway?


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please DON´T do it.
> Your Clone is no longer working when you try this.



How can you be sure?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

atlboyz_247 said:


> How can you be sure?



If you have 60-70 Euros to throw out of the window,please feel free to proceed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

atlboyz_247 said:


> How can you be sure?



Sorry to forget to post the REASON why you should NEVER Update/Downgrade a clone GDemu:

*That Chip is on the Clones:
ATSAM3U4E*
https://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/ATSAM3U4E

*and that Chip is on the ORIGINAL GDemu:
ATSAM3U2E*
https://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/ATSAM3U2E

If someone has the experience to tinker around with that,maybe there IS a chance.I think the CLONE has the BETTER Specification.


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sorry to forget to post the REASON why you should NEVER Update/Downgrade a clone GDemu:
> 
> *That Chip is on the Clones:
> ATSAM3U4E*
> ...



Like I mentioned before in my original post, in the 5.15b revision, they have replaced that chip and crystal with the authentic ones from the original. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...picked_up_one_of_those_gdemu_515b_clones_off/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

atlboyz_247 said:


> Like I mentioned before in my original post, in the 5.15b revision, they have replaced that chip and crystal with the authentic ones from the original.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...picked_up_one_of_those_gdemu_515b_clones_off/



Thank you.

Unfortunately I can not find ANY confirmation that this is really true,sorry.

it remains to be hoped that, if 5.15b is on the Symbol Picture on Aliexpress,EBay + Co. that then too this Version is delivered....


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately I can not find ANY confirmation that this is really true,sorry.
> 
> it remains to be hoped that, if 5.15b is on the Symbol Picture on Aliexpress,EBay + Co. that then too this Version is delivered....



Some buyers have confirmed that if the metal SD card tray, you guarantee yourself the correct and newer chipset on the GDEMU clones.


----------



## xYuunax (Jul 11, 2019)

atlboyz_247 said:


> Some buyers have confirmed that if the metal SD card tray, you guarantee yourself the correct and newer chipset on the GDEMU clones.



careful with clones, the author of the real GDEMU is aware of this, and has stated on his blog that he " is experimenting with clone-resistant code" not sure if was ever implemented, but if you do update the firmware.

you are doing it at your own risk. (you've been warned)

https://gdemu.wordpress.com/2018/06/25/ruiner/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2019)

This one seems the right for you *@atlboyz_247*  

https://www.amazon.de/Forart-Simula...ywords=gdemu&qid=1562886160&s=gateway&sr=8-14


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 12, 2019)

xYuunax said:


> careful with clones, the author of the real GDEMU is aware of this, and has stated on his blog that he " is experimenting with clone-resistant code" not sure if was ever implemented, but if you do update the firmware.
> 
> you are doing it at your own risk. (you've been warned)
> 
> https://gdemu.wordpress.com/2018/06/25/ruiner/



That's concerning. I wonder how he'll be able to differentiate between the clones and the original GDEMU at this point if the cloners already ended up using the all the same components on their cloned GDEMU boards. I read that he'll start using more obscure and more secure components in the future to prevent cloning in the first place, but I'm not sure which consoles he'll be making ODEs for now that there's good backup loading solutions for most consoles already. I guess there's still the Gamecube (though the Wii/Wii U have Nintendont) and some other less popular retro gaming options, since the rest of the Nintendo/Sega/Playstation/Microsoft consoles and handhelds have their own proper 100% or almost 100% compatibility backup loading solutions as is. His Rhea/Phoebe couldn't change chips too at this point, right?

It's not like I don't want him to make a profit for his efforts, but there seems to be no interest in joining up with GameTech.us or any other distributors in order to mass produce them to meet the heavy demand of his products (at this point, why not, since the clones are running rampant, and it's not like most of the clone buyers want to deal with the clone...they [including me] can't get one when the stock is available since it closes instantly and he insists on not using preorder lists).


----------



## mattek (Jun 9, 2020)

Sooo... anyone tried updating the v5.15b clone?


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 26, 2021)

Nobody updated it yet?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello.



horokeusama said:


> Nobody updated it yet?


Please transfer 50 Euros on my Bank Account and I will test it.


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> Please transfer 50 Euros on my Bank Account and I will test it.



Chinese GDEMU are way less expensive nowadays, and it's not like I asked you personally. A simple "no, not yet" would be enough.


----------



## notagoodboy (Apr 3, 2021)

The Ruiner blog post states that the clones cannot be updated. I purchased a clone GDEMU 5.15b.  I tried to update mine and it did not work.  Nothing happened, it just booted as normal.  Probably a built-in brick prevention measure.


----------

